

Ask HN: Does iOS7 change what I should learn? - aaronmcohen

With iOS7 being as complete a redesign as we&#x27;ve had for iOS since the release of the iPhone, as a student looking into starting to learn iOS development this summer, does the new iOS change what I should learn? Are iOS6 books similar enough to learn from, or should I wait for new resources to come out?
======
josso
I'd go for iOS 6 books to get you started. Later you can join the (free)
developer account [1] and watch some of the WWDC-videos about why and what
Apple has changed in iOS 7.

[1]:
[https://developer.apple.com/register/index.action](https://developer.apple.com/register/index.action)

